# Java > Gnral Java > Persistance des donnes >  [JAXB] Une variable en majuscule transforme en minuscule dans le fichier xml

## thib_84

Bonjour,

Lorsque je serialise mon objet (disons un objet provenant de l'instanciation de la classe "Circuit" )  l'aide de JAXB (apres avoir utilis un fichier xsd et tout ce qu'il faut pour gnrer les classes et les utiliser convenablement) tout se passe comme prvu et fonctionne sauf que l'lment root qui est l'objet circuit (un circuit est un liste de composants ..) est ecrit en minuscule...
Pour rsumer : j'obtiens un truc du genre 

<circuit .......>
...
....
<\circuit>

Alors que partout o j'ai dfini "Circuit" je l'ai dfinit avec une majuscule.
Or j'ai absolument besoin que Circuit soit en majuscule dans le xml car j'utilise des classes gnres en c++ derrire qui attende "Circuit" et non "circuit"

--> Est-ce que quelqu'un connat ce type de phnomne ?
(Toutes les autres elements, attributs etc... que je serialise sont pourtant correctements represents en majuscule quand il le faut)

--> D'autre part, je crois qu'il y a un moyen pour forcer la substitution de "circuit" en "Circuit" lors de la serialisation quelqu'un peut-il m'en dire plus ? 


P.S: J'utilise donc JAXB avec Marshaller pour serialiser mes objets.

Merci d'avance.

----------


## Ricky81

Bonjour,

Qu'est ce qu'il y a dans les annotations de ta classe principale ?

----------


## thib_84

Bonjour Ricky81,

Comme annotations pour la classe Circuit en question j'ai : 



```

```

Sachant que la partie qui dfinit un circuit dans mon xml schema est :



```

```


Enfin, voici un exemple de ce que j'obtiens dans mon fichier xml :


```

```


Merci pour ton intrt.

----------


## kamikazzzzzzzz

Salut thib_84, je sais que cela fait maintenant longtemps, mais je suis confront exactement au mme problme que toi et je n'arrive pas  le solutionner.

Avais-tu russi  t'en sortir et si tu t'en souviens, pourrais-tu me donner la solution que tu aurais adopt.

Merci d'avance.

----------

